# showing off......



## cisco19826 (Aug 29, 2013)

Strutting his stuff


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looks like he's the boss


----------



## cisco19826 (Aug 29, 2013)

He pretty much is.....


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very handsome!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Good looking boy you have!


----------

